# Glucose-fasting



## b7197 (16 May 2013)

I am 42 yrs old, and was required fasting glucose test.
I never had blood sugar issue.
My result is 6.0mmol/L. The flag on the result sheet is 3.6-6.0 mmol/L.
My doctor said "no" risk, "no"follow-up requirements, and "excellent" prognosis on the form.
I dropped it off the CFRC to be sent to Ottawa.
I have googled, and under 5.5 mmol/L is normal.  
Is my result acceptable or any idea about it? 

Thanks

PS: Modified- Canadian measurement is different from American. Canadian noraml raange is 4.0-6.0 mmol/L.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2013)

3.6-6.0 is the range.  You were within that range.  Do you think your result is acceptable?

BTW, "normal" is a setting on a washing machine.


----------



## b7197 (16 May 2013)

Thank you, PMedMoe.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 May 2013)

b7197 said:
			
		

> My doctor said "no" risk, "no"follow-up requirements, and "excellent" prognosis on the form.
> 
> Is my result acceptable or any idea about it?



I know your doctor said you're okay but I'm a guy on a message forum and I think you should get a second opinion.


----------



## secondchance (16 May 2013)

Mine was 5.5 one year ago.But after I lost 10 kg mine now is 4.2 .I gave my papers to CFRC  and I think - may be it is not enough. The same issue with cholesterol.It was total 4.09. Now 3.05 ( must be 3.20 -4.15).Triglycerides now 0.46 (must be 0.60- 1.70). HDL 1.13 (must be > 1.30).LDL 1.71 (must be < 3.50 ).  Some Google pages says it is not good when it is less. My doc said I am ok. Waiting  news from Ottawa.


----------

